# AVG Update Cripples Windows



## Polaris573 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yesterday an update to the popular antivirus suite AVG left many users computers unable to boot. After rebooting, as requested by the AVG updater, Windows crashes while trying to load certain AVG drivers. The error message reads "STOP: c0000135 The program cannot start because %hs is missing from your computer". Since the culprit drivers load even during safe mode there is no way to boot Windows. AVG recommends using the AVG rescue disc located here. After booting from the disc users should use midnight commander to rename their AVG folder, usually located at C:\program files (x86)\AVG, to any other name and then booting windows normally. However, any bootable flash drive or CD with an OS that can access NTFS file systems can be used to accomplish this task. I used a bootable Ubuntu flash drive.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Kreij (Dec 4, 2010)

More discussion in this thread in the General Software section.

Link posted to fix instruction in  this thread too.


----------



## nick_1992 (Dec 4, 2010)

You'd think they would have tested this stuff before sending it out... Sounds similar to the EVE-O problem a while ago where the patch killed your windows.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 4, 2010)

Didn't mean to step on your news post, Pol, but this kind of thing can suck for people.
Glad you dumped into the news too.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 4, 2010)

Any particular reason to use avg over mse? The whole false positive thing a is a bit excessive with avg.


----------



## function69 (Dec 4, 2010)

Great job, AVG!


----------



## Dos101 (Dec 4, 2010)

The updated prevented one of our servers at work from booting (ya I know, AVG on a server). All the employees were sure pissed when they couldn't run a program that connected to that server :shadedshu


----------



## Polaris573 (Dec 4, 2010)

Kreij said:


> Didn't mean to step on your news post, Pol, but this kind of thing can suck for people.
> Glad you dumped into the news too.



No worries.  We can discuss it in any thread. I just wanted an announcement on the front page for people that might still be searching for an answer.


----------



## DaveK (Dec 4, 2010)

Makes me glad I don't use AVG, stopped using it a long time ago because it felt bloated.


----------



## lism (Dec 4, 2010)

Making your OS completely cripple is just a bad thing.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 4, 2010)

avg i guess is one of best free antivirus, but i dunno later it has many false alarms, when i use it i marked my c: as exception than i got many warning based on false alarm, but its still nice anti virus if you skip that


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad I don't use that program anymore...... Dumbarse's


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2010)

and this is another good reason for why i tell people NOT to use the free AV's. MSE is the only exception, since at least its been tested decently.


----------



## human_error (Dec 4, 2010)

well I guess you can't infect a dead OS install with viruses, so really AVG is making your OS immune to infection


----------



## blu3flannel (Dec 4, 2010)

I switched from AVG to Avast! and couldn't be happier. Doesn't give false alarms all the time and doesn't ask me to upgrade every 3 days.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 4, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Makes me glad I don't use AVG, stopped using it a long time ago because it felt bloated.


 
Same here,I've stopped using AVG a while ago.I think that if such a program like Antivirus causes your OS to break,its unacceptable.



Mussels said:


> and this is another good reason for why i tell people NOT to use the free AV's. MSE is the only exception, since at least its been tested decently.



Couldnt agree more.I've tried probably all free AVs in past 10 years,but only last year I was willing to pay for 1 years license,bit skeptical,because the forums are full of peoples comments that you will be fine with a free AV..now my license is soon to be expired,but without doubts I will renew..Im on Avast! PRO and its amazing.My computers security is rock solid,nothing unwanted will get in,its such a good feeling.Im also using paid version of Malwarebytes Antimalware and its fantastic too.


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 4, 2010)

I used it for 6 years not any more i Find AVG is a power hog on boot up 
And makes web pages lag when its scaning internet trathic.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2010)

stopped using AVG years ago. has been going downhill for a long time now.


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> stopped using AVG years ago. has been going downhill for a long time now.



After AGV 9 was all downhill from that point


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 4, 2010)

I used AVG till 8 and it was awesome but now, avast! has the responsabilty for safety in my pc


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just use MSE for your virus protection!


----------



## Vancha (Dec 4, 2010)

Switched to Avast! around a couple of months ago and it's been incredibly well behaved. I suggest it to anyone looking for a new anti-virus.


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Dec 4, 2010)

Well I'm happy to be using Microsoft Security Essentials and have no problems.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep, I also switched to Avast awhile back from AVG. AVG was good several yrs ago for me but like others said, bogged down the system 

Plus I love dat update alert lady voice that Avast has "Virus Database Has Been Update"


----------



## gunsmoke (Dec 4, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Yep, I also switched to Avast awhile back from AVG. AVG was good several yrs ago for me but like others said, bogged down the system
> 
> Plus I love dat update alert lady voice that Avast has "Virus Database Has Been Update"



When i herd that voice i had my sound on full on boot up,
It made me jump out my skin.


----------



## Bundy (Dec 4, 2010)

It's been a long time since a virus caused this much trouble


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2010)

Vancha said:


> Switched to Avast! around a couple of months ago and it's been incredibly well behaved. I suggest it to anyone looking for a new anti-virus.



same here. switched from avg to avast and never looked back


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 4, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> same here. switched from avg to avast and never looked back



I can't stand Avast's UI.  Plus it used to break the 16-bit sub-system on 32-bit machines(not sure if it still does) but that was extremely annoying back when I still had to maintain 16-bit POS systems. The poor UI and breaking parts of Windows was actually what made me switch from Avast to AVG.  Now it looks like MSE is the way to go, IMO.


----------



## Lionheart (Dec 4, 2010)

gunsmoke said:


> When i herd that voice i had my sound on full on boot up,
> It made me jump out my skin.



Lol yeah thats happened to me plenty of times as well, scares the shit outta ya


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 4, 2010)

This scared me enough to switch to avast.  I've been using avg for years.  The one function I like that avg has is the auto shut-down.


----------



## tomkaten (Dec 4, 2010)

Gigabyte misnamed my board. It's called P55, but it's actually a H55. So what can you expect from a smaller company ? I know that's a bit random, it just goes to show how much they care about us. The general feeling you get from such errors is "let's get this out fast, they'll never know we didn't even check it".

It's the second time in the past couple of years that an AVG update screws up things for some people. I know some habits die hard, but maybe this will help steer people away from a product that's been going downhill for a while.

Avast is still good, so is MSE. Maybe even Avira, if you get rid of that pesky upgrade pop-up.


----------



## vanyots (Dec 4, 2010)

I've been using COMODO Internet Security for a couple of years now. It's free and if you bear with the false positives(even the older versions of GPU-Z) is generally a great complete security solution.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 4, 2010)

Avira(scanner only) on Windows.
Nothing on Arch(obviously).

The MSE scanner is slow as slowpoke.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 4, 2010)

nick_1992 said:


> You'd think they would have tested this stuff before sending it out... Sounds similar to the EVE-O problem a while ago where the patch killed your windows.



when did this happen?


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 4, 2010)

We've been using Avast and it did a great job until one day when it prevented us to play Starcraft 2. It seemed that the authentication from Battle.net writes a file onto your system every time you log in and, after a patch, Avast blocked it considering it to be malicious. Switched to MSE and never looked back.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 4, 2010)

Updated from AVG 9 to ESET NOD and never looked back. 

AVG was good but at one point they just started to fail for me. It had false alarms and didn't catch the viruses even. Except the AVG Virut* Tool helped me get rid of one virus which none of the other free antiviruses couldn't get rid of.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thats hilarious, I go to work and my co-worker who I built a comp for says to me right away, "so my windows doesn't work and I think its AVG that caused it". Guess it wasn't just his, lol.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 4, 2010)

Mse


----------



## claylomax (Dec 4, 2010)

DaveK said:


> Makes me glad I don't use AVG, stopped using it a long time ago because it felt bloated.



I was gonna say that. I used it in the past but now it's just a big piece of bloatware, a big failure. I use Avira or Avast instead.


----------



## cmanning27 (Dec 4, 2010)

I switched to Norton 360 v4 from AVG.. So glad I did lmao..

(New forum member) Hello all!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2010)

cmanning27 said:


> I switched to Norton 360 v4 from AVG.. So glad I did lmao..
> 
> (New forum member) Hello all!



greetings.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 4, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Updated from AVG 9 to ESET NOD and never looked back.
> 
> AVG was good but at one point they just started to fail for me. It had false alarms and didn't catch the viruses even. Except the AVG Virut* Tool helped me get rid of one virus which none of the other free antiviruses couldn't get rid of.


Same here, except for me was more like AVG7.5 -> Avast! -> ESET+NOD32. AVG 8 just didn't work for me. Plus, when I get asked what's the best free security suite I always reply MSE or Comodo, but this last one is only if that person has a grudge on Micro$oft...
I can say I'm very happy with my choice. Not going to change it in the near future.


----------



## KainXS (Dec 4, 2010)

hahahahahaha a friend of mine kept saying AVG is better than AVAST for years and he woke up this morning and got a suprise

but us use MSE now


----------



## claylomax (Dec 4, 2010)

This is the kind of thing that pisses someone off; I mean, the fact that you cannot even reboot in Safe Mode and have to go through all that procedure to fix it, let alone you cannot use your computer in the meantime. Like my boss says sometimes: "It's an absolute disgrace mate".


----------



## MrAlex (Dec 4, 2010)

Mussels said:


> and this is another good reason for why i tell people NOT to use the free AV's. MSE is the only exception, since at least its been tested decently.



avast! Home edition is the best free AV. They get they're money from businesses, not home users. That's why its free for one user. Also, it is the second best AV according to the November 2010 AV tests.


----------



## CounterZeus (Dec 4, 2010)

Glad I use MSE. Although it's slowing my pc down sometimes, it's probably my outdated hardware ^^ will buy a new one this summer I think


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 4, 2010)

normally I don't use an av, but I had downloaded the new AVG when it came out and it would not let my wireless printer work...... plus a couple years back I had to spend a couple of hours cleaning up somebodies computer when an AVG update included a virus. It is unfortunate it went downhill, but it seems all virus software does once it gets established.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 4, 2010)

Mine didn't brick my system.  It just bricked itself.  I booted the system up after the update and it told me AVG was not working.  I then got a windows warning about not having an active virus scanner and that I should address this issue.

I ran the install fill, clicked repair and the issue went away.


----------



## Mescalamba (Dec 4, 2010)

Yea thats what you get when you use crappy antivirus software. Get Avast! ..

Both are "Czech made" (along with NOD I think), and only Avast! is decent.. rest is pure crap.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 4, 2010)

Mescalamba said:


> Yea thats what you get when you use crappy antivirus software. Get Avast! ..
> 
> Both are "Czech made" (along with NOD I think), and only Avast! is decent.. rest is pure crap.



Czech made!  That explains way too much.  Glad I switched from that mess.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 4, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> Same here, except for me was more like AVG7.5 -> Avast! -> ESET+NOD32. AVG 8 just didn't work for me. Plus, when I get asked what's the best free security suite I always reply MSE or Comodo, but this last one is only if that person has a grudge on Micro$oft...
> I can say I'm very happy with my choice. Not going to change it in the near future.



Yeah ESET NOD32 rocks! My PC hasn't had a single virus yet!


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 4, 2010)

I tried the trial on Nod64 once, it did seem good.


----------



## Easo (Dec 4, 2010)

It killed my XP installation two years ago.


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 4, 2010)

Linux FTW
i'm curious though, how does anyone truly know for a fact what a false positive is or is not? The best an AV can do is detect 98%, they can never detect 100%, the constant cat and mouse game thing and some AV's catch some that others don't. 
its easy to say, oh thats just false positive and is prevalent in P2P,torrents stuff , but malware or not, it must have some shady or poor coding to mimic as such and those kinds of apps i can do without.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> Linux FTW
> i'm curious though, how does anyone truly know for a fact what a false positive is or is not? The best an AV can do is detect 98%, they can never detect 100%, the constant cat and mouse game thing and some AV's catch some that others don't.
> its easy to say, oh thats just false positive and is prevalent in P2P,torrents stuff , but malware or not, it must have some shady or poor coding to mimic as such and those kinds of apps i can do without.



after your hacked ps3 comment, we must be on the same page today. i agree completely. there is a lot of funny stuff in those pirated games. if you read the comments on those sites they all say, "oh, it is a false positive." really? how can this be proved when the virus database only contains a small amount of information on it? i would stay far far away from pirated game.


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> after your hacked ps3 comment, we must be on the same page today. i agree completely. there is a lot of funny stuff in those pirated games. if you read the comments on those sites they all say, "oh, it is a false positive." really? how can this be proved when the virus database only contains a small amount of information on it? i would stay far far away from pirated game.



Plus doesn't it make sense that malware people would want you to believe their false positives? I mean they test their stuff on sites like Virustotal.com and try to make their code so its as undetectable as possible and as long as they can beat some AV engines, they can say...oh its just false positive. Imagine how gullable some are...considering its the user who is the #1 security wall to break through and its going to be an application/game that they would want and because they want it so bad, they'll believe anything.

I also find it odd that legit applications like CCleaner or FireFox, dl'ed from proper sites are never detected as false positive...doesn't that alone tell people anything? 

Thats what i like about using a Linux VM or partition online...i never have to worry about even a suspicion, especially since i pay bills and do banking online...its never worth the risk imo. Not to say that linux is 100%, but its just far more rare


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 4, 2010)

F1reFly said:


> Plus doesn't it make sense that malware people would want you to believe their false positives? I mean they test their stuff on sites like Virustotal.com and try to make their code so its as undetectable as possible and as long as they can beat some AV engines, they can say...oh its just false positive. Imagine how gullable some are...considering its the user who is the #1 security wall to break through and its going to be an application/game that they would want and because they want it so bad, they'll believe anything.
> 
> I also find it odd that legit applications like CCleaner or FireFox, dl'ed from proper sites are never detected as false positive...doesn't that alone tell people anything?
> 
> Thats what i like about using a Linux VM or partition online...i never have to worry about even a suspicion, especially since i pay bills and do banking online...its never worth the risk imo. Not to say that linux is 100%, but its just far more rare



agreed! finally, someone does not think i wear a tinfoil hat because i believe a lot of warez contains trojans and virii  

i will be back to my linux system once i get a few things sold and then will run windows 7 as a vm when WINE does not cut it.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 4, 2010)

I was going to let this all slide, but now I have to say something.

Virus protection is not a cat and mouse thing as the cat wins that fight 99.9% of the time.  It is more of a Spy vs. Spy thing.  All and I mean all virus protection software systems are reactive programs.  When a new virus or security issue that can be addressed by their system is released, the company integrates detection, quarantine, and remove into their software.  This is why Virus protection software is the hands down most updated software ever.  As such, no can or will offer 100% protection until A.I. is created.

As such, it doesn't really matter what software you use.  The real important factors are cost, update efficiency, system resource usage, interface, and additional features.  Since NOD32, Avast, AVG, etc. are all free, update 2 or 3 times a week, and are all user friendly, they can only be seperated by resource usage and additional features.  I will admit AVG is a bit of a resource hog compared to leaner software like NOD32 and ClamWin, but I pay that price for the additional features and easier interface.

I personally thing a what, 1 day response and fix is damn good for any company.  AVG has done a great job isolating the issue and resolving it as quickly as possible.  For those who had to use another PC to create a boot disc or thumb drive, sorry for the inconvenience but such is life.

Now Linux is not any more or less secure with your data than Windows.  We all know that people don't create viruses for Linux because they are after the largest audience possible.  It is not safer because it lives in a better neighborhood so to speak.  You want to know why?  Banking data, personal information, etc. are not stolen from your computer.  It is almost always stolen when being transported from your computer to the server you are sending it.  Tricks like phishing, false logon screens, and wireless packet stealing are by far the most used and most effective means to jack someone's personal data.  A simple SSL and common sense is a thousand times more effective than "I use Linux cause I am leet".  To you I say, you are crazy and you need to learn to spell.

I could go into details about the actually security built into Linux which amounts to some good and some "Windows does the same thing, but it is optional while Linux forces the issue" (Like minimum password requirements) stuff.  Linux also has a user base that actually helps with exploit detection and correction.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 4, 2010)

i don't be surprise if i see AVG sell sex movies next year


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 4, 2010)

Now i know why i was getting a bsod i had to do a system restore to fix it  but cant complain using a mates copy so its free


----------



## csendesmark (Dec 4, 2010)

I used AVG 2-3 years ago, to Avast, but now, I have NOD Smart security on my windows


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Dec 4, 2010)

ESET is great with a small footprint but it isn't free. Avast still very good and free.


----------



## Mescalamba (Dec 4, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Czech made!  That explains way too much.  Glad I switched from that mess.



Its not like any of those Czech made (Avast!, AVG, NOD) are bad or were bad from beginning. AVG used to be quite nice antivirus few years ago (well maybe more than few.. like 98-99). But, quite a lot of ppl from those companies like to see money, a lot of money. And they really dont care that much about quality of SW they produce. Thats why AVG fallen down. Cause they cared more about how much they can squeeze from customers, than caring about quality. 

Avast! is free, so maybe they care about quality bit more.  (free for personal use only ofc, but even that mean something) Btw. if I remember correctly, AVG used to be free too, but its looong time since then.


----------



## theJesus (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks AVG!  You just got the repair shop I work in some more customers!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow that is crazy!


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 5, 2010)

Mescalamba said:


> Its not like any of those Czech made (Avast!, AVG, NOD) are bad or were bad from beginning. AVG used to be quite nice antivirus few years ago (well maybe more than few.. like 98-99). But, quite a lot of ppl from those companies like to see money, a lot of money. And they really dont care that much about quality of SW they produce. Thats why AVG fallen down. Cause they cared more about how much they can squeeze from customers, than caring about quality.
> 
> Avast! is free, so maybe they care about quality bit more.  (free for personal use only ofc, but even that mean something) Btw. if I remember correctly, AVG used to be free too, but its looong time since then.



I see you are smoking the good shiznit.  AVG is still free.

Free AVG Security 2011

Kids, just say NO!


----------



## Radi_SVK (Dec 5, 2010)

theJesus said:


> hanks AVG! You just got the repair shop I work in some more customers!



Haha haha :



newtekie1 said:


> I can't stand Avast's UI



Sorry,but are you talking about that shitty Winamp skin like of Avast! before version 5?If not I do very much disagree,because I think Avast! v5 UI is smooth and sexy.


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> We all know that people don't create viruses for Linux because they are after the largest audience possible.



that quote said everything, It is why some of us use Linux. Security has nothing to do with anything as it is about prevention. The user is the #1 security leak of any system and because Linux is Linux, we don't really have to worry nearly as much about Malware leaks into the system.
Phishing scams ..etc are prevented from common sense..thats a human exploit, not an OS exploit. malware like "blue pill" is a good example of why you can't rely completely on your AV product and adding Windows OS on top of it all only adds insult to the injury due to its massive userbase.


----------



## Mescalamba (Dec 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I see you are smoking the good shiznit.  AVG is still free.
> 
> Free AVG Security 2011
> 
> Kids, just say NO!



I missed that one. Though, another thing is.. how good it works? Is it same version that caused BSOD?


----------



## mdsx1950 (Dec 5, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I was going to let this all slide, but now I have to say something.
> 
> Virus protection is not a cat and mouse thing as the cat wins that fight 99.9% of the time.  It is more of a Spy vs. Spy thing.  All and I mean all virus protection software systems are reactive programs.  When a new virus or security issue that can be addressed by their system is released, the company integrates detection, quarantine, and remove into their software.  This is why Virus protection software is the hands down most updated software ever.  As such, no can or will offer 100% protection until A.I. is created.
> 
> ...



I agree with your post except the part where you've mentioned the ESET NOD32 is free. It's ranked 2nd best paid AV out there.


----------



## araditus (Dec 5, 2010)

I havent used any form of AV in over 7 years now, and I never have had a virus, I just practice smart surfing techniques and have 3 bogus email accounts to sign up for things (except for TPU of course!) .  All my family has AV and they are asking me to fix their stuff all the time.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Dec 5, 2010)

Mescalamba said:


> I missed that one. Though, another thing is.. how good it works? Is it same version that caused BSOD?



I have been using AVG on my machines for 4 years now with the break down yesterday (note that was resolved in approx. 5 minutes) was the first time it has every done anything other than its job.  So I am going to go with it being very stable.  I just checked and I just noticed that it's memory usage has gone way down since I lasted looked at its processes a few months back.  Currently only using about 30 MB of RAM to run in the background.



mdsx1950 said:


> I agree with your post except the part where you've mentioned the ESET NOD32 is free. It's ranked 2nd best paid AV out there.



And I stand corrected.  NOD32 is not free for Windows.  The Beta is still free to use and fully functional for Linux Distros.....for now.



araditus said:


> I havent used any form of AV in over 7 years now, and I never have had a virus, I just practice smart surfing techniques and have 3 bogus email accounts to sign up for things (except for TPU of course!) .  All my family has AV and they are asking me to fix their stuff all the time.



That is just the difference between a computer user and a power user.  Your family doesn't have a clue what they are really doing.  I doubt it is even virus and malware breaking stuff.  More likely to be the 12 search bars they installed to play their Bejeweled and Zuma overloading their PC with ads.

You really should get some AV.  Lets just say not all viruses are out to break your system.  That is a myth.


----------



## zithe (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow. I've never had it prevent booting, but it has caused problems with me before. Glad I stopped using it.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 6, 2010)

araditus said:


> I havent used any form of AV in over 7 years now, and I never have had a virus, I just practice smart surfing techniques and have 3 bogus email accounts to sign up for things (except for TPU of course!) .  All my family has AV and they are asking me to fix their stuff all the time.



No AV -> no way to know if there's virus/malware ->"I never had a virus in years"


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> No AV -> no way to know if there's virus/malware ->"I never had a virus in years"



nah baby we dont need a condom, i've never been tested for STD's so i'm obviously clean!


----------



## Volkszorn88 (Dec 6, 2010)

MSE is brilliant. More than enough to keep your pc protected.


----------



## HillBeast (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow! AVG made the ultimate virus protection: by preventing you from getting on the computer to get a virus on it! That's brilliant! I wish Avast! would do that for me!

/sarcasm

AVG, you're useless. See why I left you a year ago?


----------



## F1reFly (Dec 7, 2010)

^lol


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 7, 2010)

Goku uses AVG


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 10, 2010)

araditus said:


> I havent used any form of AV in over 7 years now, and I never have had a virus, I just practice smart surfing techniques and have 3 bogus email accounts to sign up for things (except for TPU of course!) .  All my family has AV and they are asking me to fix their stuff all the time.





TheLaughingMan said:


> That is just the difference between a computer user and a power user.  Your family doesn't have a clue what they are really doing.  I doubt it is even virus and malware breaking stuff.  More likely to be the 12 search bars they installed to play their Bejeweled and Zuma overloading their PC with ads.
> 
> You really should get some AV.  Lets just say not all viruses are out to break your system.  That is a myth.



I'm with you on that TheLaughingMan. I haven't had an AV installed on my rig since, well, a long time lol and like araditus I am also proficient in safe surfing and having about 12 different e-mail accounts  I only installed avast last month because the wife's rig is down and she needs to go on shopping sites for christmas presents.
Since installing avast I've been getting pop-ups every hour or so notifying me of blocked exploits and stuff. A scan hasn't shown anything infected, so it could be someone attempting to attack me; who really knows?!

araditus; I'm starting to believe all the people that told me I was stupid for never having AV. Don't wait to get infected before you cover yourself. I once did a google video search for something dirty (NSFW), and I got a blatant infection attempt (antivirus 2009 lol). Not saying you'd search for something dirty, but it's an example, I didn't even leave google's video search page and I got an infection attempt. Banner ads, videos, anything flash, etc. can all be "made" to infect you.


----------

